# pugfest 08 bit late i no.



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

I went up to pugfest this year in my gti and I went into concourse/show and shine, now I have nerver been or entered anything like this before so it was abit of a fact finding day out and what a day that was.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice - weather a bit up & down?


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

The weather didn't make up its mind till the afternoon. I got there at 8 and it was pissing it down and people were cleaning there cars in it, I went into the dry sod getting wet


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks good! I have a couple of trophies when i entered my old 306 in back in 2002/3 think it was, pics on my website.


----------

